# Recommend me a PRO grinder please



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm helping friends in a café and they desperately need a new commercial coffee grinder for espresso.

it should be with dose distribution that can be regulated. 
A machine for bar, making 50-100 espressos per day max (more like 50 😉 )
I wouldn't mind buying in UK, (changing a plug is no big deal), I know there are members that have businesses .

I'm in France but shipping of a new machine is not a big deal.

So what do you recommend and have to offer? 😀

Thanks


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

soundklinik said:


> Hi all,
> I'm helping friends in a café and they desperately need a new commercial coffee grinder for espresso.
> it should be with dose distribution that can be regulated.
> A machine for bar, making 50-100 espressos per day max (more like 50  )
> ...


I am selling a grinder, not sure if is what you're looking for:
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56430-compak-k8-83mm-burrs-for-sale/


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have shipped a number of grinders out to France no problem.

I would suggest the Eureka Helios 80 or Atom 75 if they want something that really grinds quickly or the Helios 65 or Zenith 65 if they are more budget conscious.

If any are of interest drop me a PM and I can quote on one to France for you.

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have o look on eBay U.K as there have been some great grinders going for not a lot of money


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

La marzocco do some amazing bar friendly grinders witch can help automate the process from grinding distortion and tamping. Try looking at the La marzocco swift or the vulcano. They are pricy machines but there pretty amazing machines plus the swift is more like 2 grinders in on machines with 2 been hoppers and 2 sets of burrs, if price is isn't and problem and quality is a must I would say have a look on ebay as there's a few vulcano on there not so sure about the swift tho


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

If you are still looking I know someone who sells reconditioned single dose grinders based inCcornwall. Never used him before, but it comes with a 3 month warranty. Last time I looked he had a latest fiorenzato f64 evo and pavelly fiorenzato.


----------

